# Cooler vs Seat for rowing



## whitley1983 (May 21, 2020)

Newbie here, just building my frame and trying to make the decision between sitting atop a cooler or buying a high back padded seat from NRS. Originally I was going to go with the seat for back support and not knowing anything else but I've noticed from a lot of pictures on here most people just sit on a cooler. Is this mainly to allow for more gear storage or does the higher seating position help with the passengers up front? Pro's and con's of both?
Thanks


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

For me personally I sit on the cooler for space with my multiple day setup. For day trips i like the low back seat, I feel like the high back seats hinder my pull stroke but I do like the seat, as I feel like I can get a better push stroke with some back support, actually there is not much back support but I don't slide backwards when pushing hard.


----------



## UseTheSpinMove (Nov 16, 2016)

I think that most people running multi-day trips sit on a cooler or a dry box because it is more space efficient: you can use that bay in your frame for a cooler/box and then sit there, too! A dedicated seat bar tends to get in the way of the bay for a cooler/box, so I tend to see more seat bars for folks that a) are running day trips and thus don't need that much storage capacity or b) have rigged up some sort of seat (and these exist for sale commercially) that sits atop your cooler or box. But, most folks I see are just sitting on boxes/coolers. 

The one downside is that if you have a raft like mine that is built to sit on a box, it sure makes it a hassle to take my boat out for a day trip without having to also bring that box. Every once in a while I wish I had a seat to run with instead but it all depends on how you are using your boat (I usually only use mine for multi-day trips)


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a flip seat on top of my drybox. Not everyone likes seats, but for me and my situation, I love it. I only use my frame for multi days, otherwise my raft is run as a paddle raft.


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

I sat on my cooler for the first few years of rowing. I had a few unintentional swims from sliding off my seating when slammed by big hydraulics. I got a low back NRS seat that holds my butt in place better. I tried high back seats but it interfered with power strokes. But the part I like the most, is the comfort factor of a cushioned and contoured seat all day.

Back in the days of home made wooden rowing frames, I even had an actual steel seat from an antique tractor. That was exceptionally comfortable and looked kinda cool, or so I thought. It finally dawned on me that if my boat was upside down, that steel seat could be a deadly object to hit my head on.

Have fun on the Kenai. I lived in Anchorage years ago and used to row my rafts on the Kenai when the reds were running. I used my bucket boat for awhile but eventually acquired an Air Cougar cataraft. The cat boat was ideal for putting on a motor transom.
Then I could float all the way down to Skilak Lake and motor down to the nearest boat ramp. Rowing the lake would be a huge pain.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

I sit on a drybox and would personally not like having to get up off of a cooler every time someone wants to get a can. Yes, you can work around that, of course. I generally have not minded going without an actual molded seat of some kind, but it might make me more locked in. I've thought of making a rope seat to put on top of my drybox. For me, the flip seats look too tall, but plenty of people like them, obviously.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

There was a long thread on this last year, its worth digging up. 

On flat water I love sitting on my dry box with a paco over it. 

On big water multidays I have my camp table at a 45* or so angle right behind my dry box leaned on my Krap Pile™ so I have something to push against and hold me in on the big stuff. 

Running day trips this year on my dry box I find myself wanting a seat to lean back on when hanging out and when getting rowdy, I almost flipped somewhere I shouldn't have because I didn't have a back rest to lock myself in and I ended up 2/3 out of the boat hanging off an oar while going through a hole. 

My answer is box (of your preference) for multi day and seat for day trips, I feel this setup is pretty well echoed in what I see people run for day/ multi day trips.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

I'll chime in, even though you have lots of responses to your question already.
My girlfriend sits on the box with a paco, and I sit on a high back seat.
The seat doesn't hinder space at all. Box in front bay, cooler in 2nd bay, me in third and a drop bag behind me with groover & stuff.
I love the back support, and my ass loves the comfy contoured seat.
Before you commit to a high back seat, though, make sure it doesn't jam up your pfd. I can't use my sweet brand new nrs ninja in the seat cuz it hits the back...but I'm shorter than average, so it may not be an issue to others.

BTW, anybody want to buy a sweet brand new nrs ninja?


----------



## whitley1983 (May 21, 2020)

I think I'm gonna go with a seat, I just can't see myself not having any back support, too many years working construction took it's toll I suppose. I think the biggest thing is going to be setting it up how I think I want it and then just modifying it along the way. I am super excited to try and hit both the Kenai and the Kasilof next summer. I have a buddy who was a raft guide in Denali for years who has floated the Kenai to the ocean a few times that's giving me some good pointers on the river and I def will only be floating upwards of Silak lake as I don't have a kicker and I wouldn't want to try and row across the lake. Most of my floating will be done on the Gulkana, the Delta, Kenai, and Kasilof so no huge rapid sections. I think the seat will be best for me but I guess I'll find out! Thanks for all the input


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

wow, that sounds awesome!!


----------



## AbnMike (May 14, 2020)

whitley1983 said:


> I think I'm gonna go with a seat, I just can't see myself not having any back support, too many years working construction took it's toll I suppose.


Construction, military, jumping out of planes, same here. My back is a mess.

This thread made me reconfigure the raft I just bought. It was set up with a stern swivel fishing seat sitting on the back of the raft, and one in the front (it's a flip over), with the pilot sitting on a drybox.

I moved the front seat so it would sit over the drybox. It swivels, so now I need to figure out how to drill a hole for a pin to put in for when I need it to not swivel, but I got it all worked up and it feels much better knowing I'll have something to press my back into.

Great thread!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

UseTheSpinMove said:


> I think that most people running multi-day trips sit on a cooler or a dry box because it is more space efficient: you can use that bay in your frame for a cooler/box and then sit there, too!
> ..
> The one downside is that if you have a raft like mine that is built to sit on a box, it sure makes it a hassle to take my boat out for a day trip without having to also bring that box.


yup.

Cut a plywood or MDO board to fit over that bay--smaller and lighter than the drybox, and you can run it standalone or strap your Paco to it.




Fly By Night said:


> There was a long thread on this last year, its worth digging up.
> 
> On flat water I love sitting on my dry box with a paco over it.
> ...
> My answer is box (of your preference) for multi day and seat for day trips, I feel this setup is pretty well echoed in what I see people run for day/ multi day trips.


Has it been a year already?!

Seems like more consensus this time than last time, but what you posted is the general gist from last time.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

A benefit to the net chair that DRE and Riverboatworks make is that there is air beneath the butt. I’ve rowed on the tractor chair that NRS sells. It’s mega comfortable but doesn’t ventilate like the Net. In larger rapids, I can take my chair off and sit on the dry box below it if I want a lower center of gravity. One vote for chair from me.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Ive used a seat and cant stand them. I now sit on a dry boc with a custom padded cover over it. THe worst thing about a seat is I cant relax on flat water sections. I put my soft drybags behind the seat and layback or change positions alot. The chair is just not comfortable for long floats.


----------



## goldenrafter (Jun 23, 2016)

I first started rafting in Alaska back in the 80's but now live in Colorado. The rivers you mention are all great rivers with only moderate whitewater. The only one I have not done is the Kenai below Jim's Landing because I never invested in a motor and motor mount. Gulkana is one of our family's all-time favorite floats and oar across Paxson Lake is not too bad especially early in the morning. I hate having to deal with gasoline in my raft plus the extra weight. Have a great summer and only wish that I could join you.

I originally oared for years from the top of a dry box or a plywood deck, but when I moved to Colorado, I had DRE build me a custom fishing frame, and they recommended their Captain's Chair. I'll admit it is a luxury item, but now that I am approaching 60, my back and butt deserve the added comfort. Not sure if I could justify it if I was doing a fly-in trip, but for day trips it is GREAT. If I was still in AK and had my current frame set-up, I would take the seat every time.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Cooler plus paco pad plus crazy creek flip up chair. Plenty of cushioning, right height, and you can have a high back when you want or flip it down when you don't. Cheap, easy, and adjustable to to your needs.


----------



## Sigg (May 28, 2018)

It really depends on the situation. I use a stern low seat for larger groups. For a fishing rig, I use a small rowing and 2 deep back for fishing. I use a flip seat on a box for multiday for bigger rapid trips just sit on the box with pad...being modular I think is important for the situation you are in. I find that when rowing I am generally on the edge of my seat. Not all the way back. The high back can get in the way at times.


----------



## Dpgrandon (Feb 3, 2013)

Def a cooler with paco pad. You can adjust the height with straps. pack your soft gear behind and get back support thataway. Don't use your big cooler for a beer cooler. Drag bags work great that way kayakers have ez access too! Namasdave


----------



## Albuquerque Doug (Sep 22, 2014)

Rowed off my cooler for my first three seasons. Then drove from Albuquerque to the Rogue put-in and discovered I'd left my cross-bars at home. Luckily we were able to rent a frame, such as it was, in town. It had a low-back NRS seat. That was it for me. Great to have something to push off of for those big moves. I felt much more secure when the boat took big hits. So now all my boats have a seat--the two cats DRE captain's seat, and the row-frame on my Mini-Max has a low-back NRS chair. I do like the low-back for those big pulls, but I can compensate for that a little with oarlock placement on the bigger boats and the captain's chair makes for a nice camp chair if somebody forgets one or blows theirs out. I'd go with a seat! Either way, though, if you're rowing, you're on the water, so you're winning!


----------

